# Free Cigar Samples ???



## WBill (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got a call from Famous Smoke Shop, they are sending me out three free Famous Nicaraguan 2000 Toro cigars. I like there Nic. 2000 Robustos and with my last couple of orders I have been asking if the Toros are as good, guess I will find out.

I haven,t placed a order with them for a couple of weeks, been too busy over at CBid, wonder if they are just trying to get my attention. Whatever the reson I think it was nice of them.

Bill


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

good deal man.
think you could write a review after you smoke them?
im interested, i love their 3000 series.


----------



## WBill (Mar 10, 2006)

Kennmon, their Nic. 1000 and 2000 are nothing like the 3000. I have smoked all of them and the 1000, 2000 are much milder than the 3000. I enjoy smoking all of them but the 3000 is in a ballpark all by itself.

Bill


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nothing better than free cigars and being taken care of by a source !


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

Dang free cigars, does life get any better than that?


----------



## only on the weekend (Oct 24, 2005)

3000s are one of my favorites buy em, let em sit about 3 months and they are really good...


----------

